# Busy time of year for frogs (not for the squeemish)



## tpe (Apr 13, 2009)

They are so cute, the poor things wouldnt hurt a fly (well almost), but they end up as food for all, and get so tired that they almost dont get out of the way. It takes about 12 mins after moving for them to come up and go about their busness when disturbed, but if you move really really slowly you can get very close, just watch out when pointing your lens in another direction as they all think it is a signal to dive dive dive.

1








2







3







4







5







It is a kind of a tough and hectic time for them at the moment. Frenetic and lots to do and unfortunatly sometimes nature is not so kind all the time. Some of the poor things just dont know when to let go (in this case a toad)...
6









others just take tooooo many risks.
7








8








9







10








Crop from above to self portrait, not sure how to avoid that, or why the photographer and background seem to be in focus when everything else infront of and behind the eye are out of focus.
11









One from last year that i was very pleased with, not the same froggs but perhaps something for the story as it seems they play an important role keeping everything else fed?
12





Edited so as all the pics are at the start


13







14







15







16







17




Ahh they grow up so quickly .


18




This guy has two legs...


And this guy 4, shot about 2 days apart.
19







From last year but hopefully ok as it is the same species from the same pond
20





Finished 

Tim


----------



## Wyjid (Apr 13, 2009)

you're in focus because the frogs eye acts as a wide angle fisheye lens (frog eye lens in this case). the wider angle the shot the greater your depth of field, compared to a telephoto shot. The geometry behind this is a bit tough to go through but im sure you've noticed this if you've ever used more than one lens before (which im sure you have).


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 13, 2009)

Great series...loved the captions.  :thumbup:


----------



## tpe (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Wyjad, now to find a way of avoiding it for the next shot .

Hey lockwood81 glad you liked them 

cheers

tim


----------



## nickfmc (Apr 15, 2009)

LOVE number 9, you can't just sense what that frog is thinking.


----------



## polymoog (Apr 16, 2009)

Some really great shots here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I particularly like nrs 2, 6, 9, 10 & 12


----------



## Tsanand (Apr 17, 2009)

Fantastic series on these frogs Tim. Stunning eye level perspective. The one where we can see your reflection in the frog's eyes is awesome.


----------



## jmthompson (Apr 17, 2009)

These are some TERRIFIC shots!  Absolutely love #4!  How did you get them to line up like that for you? lol!  Great series!


----------



## tpe (Apr 27, 2009)

Nickfmc, i hate to think, "err gulp" ?

Ploymoog, many thanks, great userid btw, what on earth made you think of that?

Tsanand, thanks, i really like that angle too, it gets a bit wet sometimes, the spawn pics here arnt the same angle unfortunatly but the light wouldnt let me get them except from above, i should have used the glass box for them that was for some of the tadpoles but didnt have it at the time.

Jana T thanks, it is easy, you know being the better halfs parents they cooperate sometimes 

Some more, they will soon be froglets, cant wait, but how to get a decent pic of them is another thing, having just found out how hard tadpoles are the froglets arent so likely to stay still.
Tim

13







14







15







16







17




Ahh they grow up so quickly .


----------



## tpe (May 16, 2009)

Just a little update...





This guy has two legs...
And this guy 4, shot about 2 days apart.





tim


----------



## Arch (May 16, 2009)

very interesting and well taken shots, good job :thumbup:


----------



## duncanp (May 16, 2009)

last shot is my favourite of them all


----------



## tpe (May 16, 2009)

Many thanks Arch, hopefully anyone who has a soft spot for these things will get something out of them. The population has really done well this year even if they were late starting. Fingers crossed they carry on.

Duncanp, he is a sweet little thing. We have taken a couple of them in and will feed them for a week or so before rereleasing them. So that one at least has a good start nearly assured him.

Tim


----------



## tpe (May 19, 2009)

Finished now . Phew






Tim


----------



## ~Stella~ (May 19, 2009)

Super images, Tim!


----------

